# Help ID plants



## davidjchj17 (Oct 3, 2004)

these i think maybe rotalas?

and this









ludwigia arcuata?

greetings


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second one is _Rotala rotundifolia_. The third is _Ludwigia arcuata_. The first is a _Rotal_a. It's either _R. rotundifolia 'green'_ or just a greenish stem of number 2.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I concurr. Great pics btw.

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that both Rotalas are probably regular _R. rotundifolia_ now that I look at them again.


----------



## davidjchj17 (Oct 3, 2004)

thank you all!!


greetings


----------

